# Ping geht ab und zu hoch - vor allem in Counter Strike : Global Offensive merkbar



## ancrion (19. März 2015)

Hallo,
ich habe sogenannte "Ping Spikes". Mein Ping geht plötzlich auf über 180. 
Hier mal ein Bild, als ich Google angepingt habe:

Ich bin über Wlan im Netz. Mein PC ist gleich im Nachbarzimmer, in dem der Router steht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie kann ich einen konstanten Ping erzeugen ? 

Wenn noch Infos fehlen, bitte Bescheid geben.


----------



## Stryke7 (19. März 2015)

Probiers doch mal mit einem Kabel. 

Wlan hat noch nie richtig gut funktioniert,  es ist einfach konzeptionell viel zu anfällig für Probleme.


----------



## ancrion (19. März 2015)

Kabel ist bei mir schwer, würde sowas auch gehen: 
TP-LINK TL-PA4010PKIT AV500 Powerline-Netzwerkadapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r
Hatte eigentlich noch nie Probleme mit Wlan, ich denke es liegt daran, dass die Telekom was umgestellt hat, weil unser Telefon läuft jetzt irgendwie auch übers Internet.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

Dann solltest du nochmal deine Router-Einstellungen checken.

Ja, sowas könnte auch gehen.


----------



## ancrion (20. März 2015)

Habe Angst, dass so ein Adapter mit der Zeit kaputt geht.

Kenne mich mit den Einstellungen nicht so aus :/


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2015)

ancrion schrieb:


> Habe Angst, dass so ein Adapter mit der Zeit kaputt geht.
> 
> Kenne mich mit den Einstellungen nicht so aus :/



Warum sollte der kaputtgehen? Die Chance ist auch nicht höher oder niedriger als bei Deinem Wlan-Adapter/-Stick. 

Das eigentliche Problem lässt sich aus der Ferne allerdings nur schwer eingrenzen. Wie schnell ist Eure Leitung? Eventuell ist die im Moment der "Ping-Spikes" einfach nur ausgelastet, weil andere Rechner/Smartphones etc. im Netz die Leitung gerade nutzen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

Ich habe 2004 oder 2005 eine der ersten Devolo-Generationen gekauft (85Mbit).

Der läuft seit dem rund um die Uhr und ohne Probleme. Das ist jetzt ziemlich genau ein Jahrzehnt Laufzeit, in der Zeit war er vermutlich keine zehn mal ausgestöpselt.
Also ... wegen der Haltbarkeit mache ich mir da weniger Sorgen, wenn man was brauchbares kauft


----------



## EX-Buzz (20. März 2015)

Bei ping-kritischen Spielen wirst du über eine direkte Verbindgung per LAN-Kabel zum Router nicht drumrum kommen.

WLAN und auch Power-LAN kosten dich immer ein paar ms, das hängt einfach mit den Störfaktoren dieser Technologien zusammen.

Bei WLAN hast du die Kanalbelastung, Signalstärke, Auslastung, WlanStick(Karte), Ausrichtung der Antenne, usw als mögliche Störfaktoren mit drin, bei PowerLan ( hab zu Hause selbst die Devolo 500+) hängt es von der Verkabelung und der Last auf der Leitung ab, wobei hier die Verkabelung+Sicherungen teilweise bis zu 70ms ausmachen, besonders wenn man in Mehrfamilienhäusern, Reihenhaussiedlungen oder Hochhäusern wohnt und hier durch andere ebenfalls Power-Lan´s genutzt werden...... 

Zusammenfassend: Brauchst du niedrigste und stabile ping´s, MUSST du ein Kabel nehmen, alles andere sind nur Kompromisslösungen.


----------



## Stryke7 (20. März 2015)

Also PowerLAN ist in fast allen Fällen besser als WLAN. 

In meinem Fall lag die Verzögerung (über zwei Etagen) bei 1ms.  Das war nicht wirklich der Rede wert.

Allerdings sind die neuen vermutlich etwas langsamer, dank der ganzen Sicherheitsfunktionen die sie mittlerweile haben.


----------



## EX-Buzz (20. März 2015)

Gebe ich dir recht, lieber PowerLan als WLan.  Bei mir im Haus hats zwischen Router (Dachgeschoss) und PC (einer im 1. Geschoss und einer im Erdgeschoss) zu Signallaufzeitverlängerungen von 30ms b.z. 70ms geführt.

Grund war die Verkabelung sowie die Tatsache, dass die Stromnetze der anderen Häuser über die Hauptverteilung verbindung hatten, ich hab somit immer 6 andere PowerLAn Adapter von den Bewohnern der anderen Strassenseite mit drin gehabt. Die Verschlüsselungsfunktionen tun dann ihr übriges.

Ich nutze das System immer noch zum Zocken, da es mittlerweile bei meinen Spielen nicht mehr auf das letzte ms ankommt..... bei CS od. CoD /BF kann es dann aber schonmal nervig sein, wenn man drops drin hat .


----------



## Smil0r (20. März 2015)

Bevor du was anderes kaufst, stell dein speedport im WLAN so ein das du 802.11b + g + n Bedienst. Danach stellst du dein WLAN wenn möglich auf Kanal 3 oder Kanal 11 denn das sind im 802.11n die 2 Kanäle.
Diese sind fast doppelt so breit wie alle anderen WLAN Kanäle. Dadurch hast du eine bessere WLAN Verbindung und auch die Reichweite erhöht sich dadurch. Du musst nur darauf achten das nicht allzuviele andere wlanrouter auf dem selben Kanal sind wie du. Sonst teilt sich die Bandbreite natürlich. Aber bei 2-3 WLAN Endgeräten auf einem der beiden Kanäle macht das nichts aus. Wenn danach immer noch Störungen sind.. Dann kannst du über dlan nachdenken.. Besitze ich auch.. Und vom ping her gabs da nie Probleme. Bist du denn sicher das es die WLAN Verbindung ist welche diese Probleme macht?


----------



## ancrion (20. März 2015)

Habe gerade das Power-Lan von meiner Schwester am PC und hab konstant 3ms, wenn ich meinen Standartgateway anpinge. keine Spikes.

Danke, das mit dem Wlan Einstellungen probier ich jetzt mal


----------



## keinnick (20. März 2015)

ancrion schrieb:


> Habe gerade das Power-Lan von meiner Schwester am PC und hab konstant 3ms, wenn ich meinen Standartgateway anpinge. keine Spikes.
> 
> Danke, das mit dem Wlan Einstellungen probier ich jetzt mal



Ping mal was außerhalb vom Netzwerk an. Das Gateway (der Router) muss hier nicht viel aussagen.


----------



## ancrion (20. März 2015)

Hm, hab das mit dem Kanal eingestellt, hatte jetzt 1 Spike bie google.de auf 350 ms.
Ein Lankabel vom Router zum PC ist leider nicht möglich aufgrund der Türen..


----------



## Smil0r (20. März 2015)

Aber zum ausschließen wäre es mal gut zu wissen ob es echt am WLAN liegt


----------



## ancrion (20. März 2015)

habe es mit dlan von schwester probiert, da kam es zu kein ping strikes


----------



## Smil0r (20. März 2015)

Mache nochmal mit kabel und langzeittest.. Paar Stunden z.b.


----------



## ancrion (21. März 2015)

wie beende ich den langzeittest?

ping -t ist ja der befehl zum starten


----------



## Stryke7 (21. März 2015)

ancrion schrieb:


> wie beende ich den langzeittest?
> 
> ping -t ist ja der befehl zum starten



Das sollte ein Kindprozess der Konsole sein, kannst sie also einfach schließen.


----------



## ancrion (21. März 2015)

Habe jetzt vom Router weg einen TP-Link und in meienn Zimmer an meinen PC den  Devolo dLan 650+

Macht das was?


----------



## ancrion (21. März 2015)

Es liegt eindeutig am Wlan. Kann ich nichts einstellen, dass es auch ohne Dlan zu keinen Ping Spikes kommt?


----------



## Smil0r (21. März 2015)

Wenn die Verbindung zwischenzeitlich gestört ist kannst du wohl nichts machen. Das ist Funk und ist immer intolleranzen ausgesetzt. Versuch noch die anderen Kanäle.. Setzt die Sendeleistung auf maximal.. Vielleicht kennt noch jemand anderes etwas was hilft.. Achja.. WLAN Antenne erweitern wäre noch ne Möglichkeit.. Aber ob das hilft...


----------



## ancrion (21. März 2015)

Mein PC ist ja nicht weit vom Router entfernt, bringt da eine Wlan Antenne was? 

Kennt wer diese Lösung: 

* Open regedit
    * Go to: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Multimedia\SystemProfile
    * There will be an entry for network performance throttling, default  value is 10; set it to FFFFFFFF hex (willl look like 0xFFFFFFFF to the  right of the entry)
    * Reboot


----------



## keinnick (21. März 2015)

Die Frage ist, was bewirkt diese "Lösung"?


----------



## ancrion (21. März 2015)

In einem Froum steht, dass es die Ping Erhöhunen beheben soll.

" Windows 7 Ping Spikes [FIX] - Steam Users' Forums "


----------



## Heilmann (22. März 2015)

Hallo ancrion,

ich hatte damals ein ähnliches Problem. Bei mir hat das Abschalten des Hintergrund-Scans die Probleme gelöst.

Die einfachste Möglichkeit bietet das Tool "WLAN Optimizer". Link: Home-WLAN Optimizer - Optimize wireless gaming, audio and video streaming...
Das Tool ist sehr einfach aufgebaut und bietet drei Funktionen um das WLAN zu optimieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße


----------



## ancrion (22. März 2015)

Vielen Dank. Werde ich mir gleich mal anschauen.


----------



## ancrion (22. März 2015)

Nütz auch nicht wirklich viel, der Ping bleibt länger unten aber geht tortzdem ab und zu hoch


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

Wenn er manchmal kurz hoch geht.. Störts so?


----------



## Stryke7 (22. März 2015)

Smil0r schrieb:


> Wenn er manchmal kurz hoch geht.. Störts so?



Beim Zocken ist sowas ein Problem.  Sonst eher weniger.


----------



## Smil0r (22. März 2015)

Wenn der mal kurz hoch geht .. Für ne millisek .. So dramatisch ist es nun auch nicht. Gut wenn es nun voll laggt.. Dann ist das mist.. Aber du weißt ja woran es liegt.. Du braucht also kabel oder dlan.. Beim letzteren kann dir das gleiche passieren.
Da fiel mir grade ein .. Da gabs mal so ein TCP optimizer.. Aber für XP war das glaube ich.. Dennoch kannst du es ja mal damit versuchen.


----------

